# big problem with dnp



## Devil24777 (Feb 26, 2016)

hei everybody,

my ****ing problem is that I have all symptoms at 500mg and at 750mg there were much bigger, BUT I lose no signifikant weight maybe 2 lbs ....
today is day 5, and im ****ing sad 

My Meals are very clean and im eating 2000kcals so i think thats not the problem, also Im a soccer and go to the gym 4-5 times a week.

the pills are neon yellow.

T3 Level crashed?


----------



## Devil24777 (Feb 26, 2016)

do i have fake pills with other heating elements?

symptoms are sweating and heat not so much but sometimes very hard, but the night is horrible wet like a bit.. yellow cum and pee...


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 26, 2016)

What are your macros


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 26, 2016)

Water retention possibly.


----------



## Devil24777 (Feb 26, 2016)

my macros are about 45/25/20(P/KH/fats)

i also dried much more KH but it i think it doesn't have an effect

thank you for your answer

what do you think about T3


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 26, 2016)

imo, it's too early in this cut to start adding all sorts of other junk.
You're 5 days in, why so desperate to lose weight?


----------



## Devil24777 (Feb 26, 2016)

i dont know, i hope that this stuff shredded me from 13 bf to 8 or so, but now I know if I ca achieve this goal...its about +- 2lbs, yes im desperate


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 26, 2016)

It's water devil.


----------



## Devil24777 (Feb 26, 2016)

okay do have an idea when does the weight loss come..after a week?


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 26, 2016)

Devil, some retain water their entire run with DNP. It tends to come off when you stop IME. The scale isnt always your friend on a DNP run, its just one indicator.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 26, 2016)

Why are you so desperate


----------



## Devil24777 (Feb 26, 2016)

i take some chemicals, can't do anything i want because so tired and yeah there isn't a body process


----------



## Devil24777 (Feb 26, 2016)

i have ephedrin at home, should i take it? does it help


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 26, 2016)

Devil24777 said:


> okay do have an idea when does the weight loss come..after a week?



8 days after you stop you will lose the water. 



ToolSteel said:


> Why are you so desperate



Good question



Devil24777 said:


> i have ephedrin at home, should i take it? does it help



Sure. Ephedrine works well with dnp.  Be sure to stay on top of hydration.


----------



## Devil24777 (Feb 26, 2016)

my hydration is top ...no problems with 8 litres...
okay how much should i take ?


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 26, 2016)

Devil24777 said:


> my hydration is top ...no problems with 8 litres...
> okay how much should i take ?



How do you do with stimulants?

try 25mg 3 times a day and see how you feel. You should be good at that dose unless you don't do well with stimulants. Cut that in half if you have trouble sleeping.


----------



## Devil24777 (Feb 26, 2016)

good no problems with...

I think its to much? planned 12.5 2 times? o


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 26, 2016)

Devil24777 said:


> good no problems with...
> 
> I think its to much? planned 12.5 2 times? o



You need to work up to a dose.  With bronkaid I run it with caffeine tabs like this:
Day 1 
1 caffeine tab, 1 bronkaid tab

Day 2 
1 caffeine tab 1 bronkaid tab
4 hours later
1 caffeine tab

Day 3 
1 caff 1 bronk.
4 hours later 
1 caff 1 bronk
4 hours later 
1 caff

Day 4
1 caff 1 bronk 
4 hours later
1 caff 1 bronk
4 hours later 
1 caff 1 bronkaid 

That's the max dose you should take.


----------



## Devil24777 (Feb 26, 2016)

how much mg have bronkaid...and aspirin do you would take it??
thank your for your great answers

today after a day with 750mg i feel very bad headaches and heat ...


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 26, 2016)

Don't become another statistic


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 26, 2016)

Devil24777 said:


> how much mg have bronkaid...and aspirin do you would take it??
> thank your for your great answers
> 
> today after a day with 750mg i feel very bad headaches and heat ...



Drop the aspirin. it can do more harm then good. E, C, and DNP will get you shredded about as fast as possible.


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 26, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You need to work up to a dose.  With bronkaid I run it with caffeine tabs like this:
> Day 1
> 1 caffeine tab, 1 bronkaid tab
> 
> ...



First time in my entire life I have seen someone say max dose should only be 12.5 3x a day....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 26, 2016)

MS1605 said:


> First time in my entire life I have seen someone say max dose should only be 12.5 3x a day....



Except I didn't say that.  3 bronkaid per day at 25mg each.


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 26, 2016)

My Bad, homie. Bronkaid by me is 12.5 each not 25.


----------



## Devil24777 (Feb 27, 2016)

now i got hives :/// overall...i take only in germany reactine with the antihistikum cetrizin, is that okay? AND how much and how long?

should i stopp dnp?..only result today is that i went in 5 days from 84,5 to 83 -.-


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 27, 2016)

Yes you should stop. You never should have started. Every question you e had, you could've prepared yourself for with research. Instead you pop pills like candy and come running for help when everything isn't perfect.
Hell im anti-dnp and I still knew all of this.


----------



## Devil24777 (Feb 27, 2016)

I also do a very big research buddy but not every side effect can be researched well...also i want to talk about problems..
you don't had to answer because it doesn't help.

The problem was that this is another stuff, which seems to be working...my first dnp didn't work.

I have all antiallergic media, which help to fight against the hives... but my BIG Question is , should i stop dnp right now and do a second cycle with a smaller amount of dnp and with antiallergicums before starting and during the second cycle?

or can I follow my cycle with the antiallergic and the hives will disappear during 3-5 days..???

hope for professional questions


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 27, 2016)

Devil24777 said:


> I also do a very big research buddy but not every side effect can be researched well...also i want to talk about problems..
> you don't had to answer because it doesn't help.
> 
> The problem was that this is another stuff, which seems to be working...my first dnp didn't work.
> ...


Look bud I'm not trying to be a prick and I apologize if it's coming off that way. My point is that yes dnp can be used "safely" but it can also be very dangerous, especially if you up the dose simply because you're not seeing the results/effects you expect. If you have any doubts whatsoever in the quality of your caps, WHY would you still take them?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 27, 2016)

Devil24777 said:


> now i got hives :/// overall...i take only in germany reactine with the antihistikum cetrizin, is that okay? AND how much and how long?
> 
> should i stopp dnp?..only result today is that i went in 5 days from 84,5 to 83 -.-



Yeah stop the DNP. Just follow the directions on the box for the medication.


----------



## Devil24777 (Feb 27, 2016)

okay thank you...yes i will stop dnp and wait until it is gone away

after that i will start again with a antihistikum like cetrizin before starting and during cycle...


----------

